# Paracord



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where to buy Paracord locally


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Smith and Edwards has a truckload of it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Army navy on redwood also sells it.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If army navy doesn't have it check back, its really hit and miss if they have what color you are looking for, even if its just plain ole' green or black. Black is their color that goes the quickest when they get it in.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ehh I'm not sure about Smith and Edwards... they have 650 cord and while it still works just the same its a bit bigger in diameter so theres some things its not the best for. Also if you get it from them make sure you get the cord with the nylon inner strands if you want to melt colors together. some of it is Dacron and the stuff wont melt together and stick together. The nylon is a shiny smooth strand the Dacron is Matte and kind of rough. Dacron reminds me of yarn.

Also Smith and Eddies is a bit pricey...

If you watch cheaper than dirt you can get black and OD green for $12 per 300 foot roll. Right now its $20 for 300 feet but i got it for $12. Also got a 1000'+ roll of OD green so im set for a while.


----------

